# Recertification Timeline



## WuLabsWuTecH (Mar 27, 2013)

Hi All,

My training officer was out sick for a couple of weeks so my re-certification just got approved 2 days ago on the NREMT website.  Someone told me that means it won't get renewed in time, but as long we have submitted it before the 31st, I should be ok right?

Someone else told me that also means there might be a few days/weeks that I can't work until I get my cert in the mail, but I contend that this is also false because the state license is what allows me to work, not the NREMT.

Need I be worried about a shift the first week of April or should I be ok?

Thanks,
-WU


----------



## phideux (Mar 27, 2013)

After it posted on the NR website, I got my new card in the mail in 2 days. As long as you have a valid state card, you should be good to go.


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Mar 27, 2013)

As long as its post marked by 31st of March or submitted online by March 31st your good to go.


----------



## Summit (Mar 27, 2013)

OP, doesn't your state give you a cert that has a few months later expiration than NR? My state gives 6 months past your NR expire date to give time to work through any problems at NR and then the state when recertifying.



schulz said:


> As long as its post marked by 31st of March or submitted online by March 31st your good to go.



Submitted as in submitted and awaiting the TO approval?


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Mar 27, 2013)

If by mail, then in the mail with a post mark date of 31st march at the latest.

If by online re certification, I am not sure. I would think all signatures from all required parties and submitted prior to midnight on 31 March. I have always done mail in, this year it was because I recertified as "inactive"


----------



## Veneficus (Mar 27, 2013)

In Ohio, it is the Ohio cert that matters.

NREMT is just nice because it lets you recert with 1/2 the Ohio required hours for CE.

Myself and many collegues have worked in Ohio for years without NREMT cert. If you plan to stay in Ohio, it is really not worth the money.


----------



## Summit (Mar 27, 2013)

Veneficus said:


> In Ohio, it is the Ohio cert that matters.
> 
> NREMT is just nice because it lets you recert with 1/2 the Ohio required hours for CE.
> 
> Myself and many collegues have worked in Ohio for years without NREMT cert. If you plan to stay in Ohio, it is really not worth the money.



I thought Ohio needed 40 hours every 3 years?
Colorado needs 36 every 3 (50 every 3 for Is and Ps).
NR for EMT needs 72 every 2.

I worked for a CO service that would only hire NR providers because the chief said that the CO standards were too low. He was pretty pro education. He'd pay for any EMT's college A&P class.


----------



## Veneficus (Mar 27, 2013)

Summit said:


> I thought Ohio needed 40 hours every 3 years?
> Colorado needs 36 every 3 (50 every 3 for Is and Ps).
> NR for EMT needs 72 every 2.
> 
> I worked for a CO service that would only hire NR providers because the chief said that the CO standards were too low. He was pretty pro education. He'd pay for any EMT's college A&P class.



http://www.publicsafety.ohio.gov/links/ems_ce_requirements.pdf


----------



## Summit (Mar 27, 2013)

Veneficus said:


> http://www.publicsafety.ohio.gov/links/ems_ce_requirements.pdf



That says 40/3 for EMTs, 86/3 for medics... or NR. Perhaps I misunderstood your point.


----------



## Veneficus (Mar 27, 2013)

Summit said:


> That says 40/3 for EMTs, 86/3 for medics... or NR. Perhaps I misunderstood your point.



I just rounded to double for the medics.

I guess I am fired 

Being from the northeast part (real Ohio, not West VA annex  ) everyone is a medic or in medic school. I totally forgot there are any EMTbs in the state.


----------



## WuLabsWuTecH (Mar 28, 2013)

Wow, thanks for forgetting about those of us who work in south central ohio!  There are entire counties here that don't have a single paramedic in them!

And yes, my state card doesn't expire for another year or two, but someone said that since I use NR to recert for Ohio, I have to keep NR.  That made no sense to me, but I thought I'd make sure it made no sense to anyone else either!


----------



## Veneficus (Mar 28, 2013)

WuLabsWuTecH said:


> Wow, thanks for forgetting about those of us who work in south central ohio!  There are entire counties here that don't have a single paramedic in them!
> 
> And yes, my state card doesn't expire for another year or two, but someone said that since I use NR to recert for Ohio, I have to keep NR.  That made no sense to me, but I thought I'd make sure it made no sense to anyone else either!



Like I said my friend, up in the northeast we are not sure that is really part of Ohio. 

It has an entirely different culture and you don't even speak the same language. 

Most of you don't even know the difference between pop and a soda.


----------



## WuLabsWuTecH (Mar 29, 2013)

phideux said:


> After it posted on the NR website, I got my new card in the mail in 2 days. As long as you have a valid state card, you should be good to go.



Wow, it came in the mail yesterday (well it could have come the day before but I forgot to grab the mail that day!)

Does this mean that I'm also most likely not going to be audited?  Because while I have the CEs and I easily have the CE hours (I'm in med school and have hundreds of hours eligible as CEs), documenting them above what they have required so far will be a pain in the butt.  I can do it, but they'll be getting a FedEx box or three worth of syllabi and records if they request it...


----------



## WuLabsWuTecH (Mar 29, 2013)

Veneficus said:


> Like I said my friend, up in the northeast we are not sure that is really part of Ohio.
> 
> It has an entirely different culture and you don't even speak the same language.
> 
> Most of you don't even know the difference between pop and a soda.



Pop is a fizzy drink with bubbles that make small popping noises!  What the hell is a soda?


----------

